# Uber, Lyft drivers will soon have higher DUI standard than other motorists



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*California*

DUI and passengers for hire, Assembly Bill 2687: Uber and Lyft drivers take note: *beginning July 1, 2018, it's illegal to drive with a blood-alcohol level of .04 or more when a passenger-for-hire is in the vehicle.*

This means Uber and Lyft drivers, and those with similar services, will be held to a higher standard than regular drivers when they're transporting passengers. The DUI blood-alcohol standard for regular motorists is .08. The California Department of Motor Vehicles says it will suspend a person's license if a DUI conviction goes on their record and commercial driver license holders will be disqualified.

More: 
https://www.pe.com/2018/01/06/on-the-road-uber-lyft-drivers-will-soon-have-higher-dui-standard-than-other-motorists/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Damn, now I can only have 2 beers and 2 shots before I start my work day.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Wait.... wait wait wait wait wait..


you mean to tell me they're cool with drivers going out with a few drinks in their system?
And their "solution" is to make the driver have less drinks in their system?


*waits for the stories of Uber drivers being arrested for having alcohol in their system*

"I only had 2 beers... I'm fine to drive"


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> *California*
> 
> DUI and passengers for hire, Assembly Bill 2687: Uber and Lyft drivers take note: *beginning July 1, 2018, it's illegal to drive with a blood-alcohol level of .04 or more when a passenger-for-hire is in the vehicle.*


Has there been a problem with this in California? Rash of accidents involving Uber drivers with BAC levels between .04 and .08?

Or just the kind of hyper-legalism which was predicted for California in the epic "Demolition Man" film?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Has there been a problem with this in California? Rash of accidents involving Uber drivers with BAC levels between .04 and .08?
> 
> Or just the kind of hyper-legalism which was predicted for California in the epic "Demolition Man" film?


I just think Lyft and Uber decided to sponsor a bill that would bolster their image of "safe drivers." And any DUI profits are likely split between them and the State.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Wait, what!? Do people actually have a drink, then go online to drive other people around?


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> Wait, what!? Do people actually have a drink, then go online to drive other people around?


Just a few for the road. You gotta dull the pain somehow.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I think if a pax reports to Uber that their driver has been drinking/drunk, temporarily put the driver's account on hold. Call the police to the driver's location. Breathalyze on on the spot and if the driver is legal to drive, then their account immediately reinstated and the pax be charged for the test.

What does others think about that solution? I would be willing do a breathalyzer test if it means I am not banned for 3 days/ permanent.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I think if a pax reports to Uber that their driver has been drinking/drunk, temporarily put the driver's account on hold. Dispatch the police to the driver's location. Breathalyze on on the spot .


Uber doesn't have the power to dispatch the police. The police decide themselves who they want to pull over for suspected DUI, and if they do come down and give you a breathalyzer, even if your clean as far as BAC, they'll cite you for other items if they are making the trip.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber doesn't have the power to dispatch the police. The police decide themselves who they want to pull over for suspected DUI, and if they do come down and give you a breathalyzer, even if your clean as far as BAC, they'll cite you for other items if they are making the trip.


It also doesn't have to be the police, it could be a job for someone the go out and breathalye or fly a drone out to a driver. You know, like Amazon's whole delivery idea, except it's a breathalyzer.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber doesn't have the power to dispatch the police. The police decide themselves who they want to pull over for suspected DUI


Also, not sure about the laws in your area but in my area and all other states I lived, if someone calls the police, even if the police know it's a prank call, they have to respond. Yes, I agree I used the wrong choice of words earlier when I said "dispatch". I should have said called.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

bmedle said:


> Just a few for the road. You gotta dull the pain somehow.














Grahamcracker said:


> I think if a pax reports to Uber that their driver has been drinking/drunk, temporarily put the driver's account on hold. Call the police to the driver's location. Breathalyze on on the spot and if the driver is legal to drive, then their account immediately reinstated and the pax be charged for the test.
> 
> What does others think about that solution? I would be willing do a breathalyzer test if it means I am not banned for 3 days/ permanent.


Uber and Lyft won't mediate that fee, but it's a great idea to save the account.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber has been in cahoots with MADD for some time. MADD is a neo-Temperance organisation. This might be just a start, as MADD has made it known that it wants the point-08 standard tightened across the board. I used to say that MADD wants to make it so that if you smell a beer in the air, you are legally drunk. I admit my mistake. MADD wants to make it so that if you even _*think*_ about drinking a beer, you are legally drunk.

If the states had left the point-1 law on the books and actually *enforced* drunk driving laws and the concomitant penalties, we would not have the problems that we do with drunk drivers. Instead, the Feds stick their nose into this, instead of minding their business. The states [diminutive for "cat"]foot around with drunk drivers and give the Drunk School and restricted licences instead of long term suspensions and lifetime revocations. When I lived in Canada, they did not coddle drunk drivers. You rode the bus, picked up trash and paid nasty fines. You got one chance, and even that involved, at the least, riding the bus for at least a year, picking up trash for half that and a nasty fine. The second time that you got popped, you rode the bus for life. I do not know if they still do that, in Canada, but they did when I lived there. It kept the drunk driving to a minimum.

The only thing that point-08 did, and, that this will do, is create more law breakers.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I’ve never paid any attention to MADD, and I’ve heard less and less from them over the years. But I guess I don’t see a need to. In my opinion, the government does everything right: here’s alcohol; here’s a car; if you drink and drive, you can only drink this much; DUI; money for us; repeat. It’s as if someone woke up one day and thought, “Humans make bad choices every day. How do we profit from them.”


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> the government does everything right: here's alcohol; here's a car; if you drink and drive, you can only drink this much; DUI; money for us; repeat. It's as if someone woke up one day and thought, "Humans make bad choices every day. How do we profit from them."


You would not be the first to assert that the whole process of dealing with drunk drivers in this country was a government run racket in cahoots with the lawyers. You will not be the last.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> Wait, what!? Do people actually have a drink, then go online to drive other people around?


I don't see a problem having a beer, and I mean a SINGLE beer with lunch, if the lunch is at least an hour long.

Maybe MADD should change their name to MAID. Mother's Against Intoxicated Driving. Now that MJ is legal in CA, and so many other states. Not to mention all the drivers on benzos, anti-depressants, and other legal mind altering substances. Yeah, yeah, I realize THC and CBD are probably safer vs. alcohol when it comes to reflex time, but sometimes driving too slow is a big problem too and causes accidents.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I support this legislation.

And it happens,

It happens with Taxis, it happens with uber/lyft drivers.

The false _allegations_ of it happening are probably WAY worse than the actual problem but it happens.

In any situation I believe that .o4 too lenient... should be .02 like it is for underage DUI offenders.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> I've never paid any attention to MADD, and I've heard less and less from them over the years. But I guess I don't see a need to. In my opinion, the government does everything right: here's alcohol; here's a car; if you drink and drive, you can only drink this much; DUI; money for us; repeat. It's as if someone woke up one day and thought, "Humans make bad choices every day. How do we profit from them."


It's the same case here. When things go wrong, it fuels an industry, so leniency is shown.

We also just had a crazy situation where a Methadone user coming back from his free hit killed 4 out of five members of the one family. When the Minister was grilled about the situation, it transpires that even though it's a hallucinogen/ mood altering drug, because it is a state prescribed, it's effing legal to drive stoned with it!



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I support this legislation.
> 
> And it happens,
> 
> ...


It's .02 here in Ozstralia for public passenger drivers.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Dec 30, 2017)

This is a good idea. I know a cop and he said occasionally they come across taxi drivers who are DUI. Uber, Lyft, would be no different. If you are getting paid to drive I see no issues with 0 BAC.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm not behind the wheel unless I'm stone cold sober and fit to drive. I expect the same of anyone I'm paying to get me somewhere in one piece. I'm fine with a BAC limit of zero.

I have no love for MADD but some of you faux-libertarians should listen to yourselves crying "nanny state" over driving impaired. Save it for when your personal liberties are really being infringed upon, not when the terms of your participation in a complex system of conveying human flesh for profit in two-ton machines hurtling around a publicly funded road system are being set.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

drunk driving is equivalent to drinking, going to the shooting range, and well... you can use your imagination.

I've had so many near misses late night (12:00-3:30 AM) that I have a reasonably good suspicion that alcohol is involved very often. I've seen a car that can't go in a straight line down a straight road....


Drinking and driving is not the same thing as prohibition.


Have beer after work, But don't try piloting a 2000 pound piece of steel through traffic and past pedestrians while your liquored up.

And seriously zero tolerance for CDL and passengers transportation...


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

Only problem I see here is people who depend on Uber as a big chunk of their income being sick and chugging DayQuil to be able to pull a shift.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> *California*
> 
> DUI and passengers for hire, Assembly Bill 2687: Uber and Lyft drivers take note: *beginning July 1, 2018, it's illegal to drive with a blood-alcohol level of .04 or more when a passenger-for-hire is in the vehicle.*
> 
> ...


LOL this is hilarious.... you mean to say people drink before driving? Should be 0.0. Ridiculous.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> LOL this is hilarious.... you mean to say people drink before driving? Should be 0.0. Ridiculous.


You mean you DON'T?
Really?
I can't do this job straight.
Also, I bring a couple of special cookies with me, herb infused.
Makes the job just a little bit tolerable. 
Better living through chemistry.

A Starbucks mocha, medium with an extra shot.
Pour two oz of Tequila in and stir.
Goooood drink. Wide awake and 'comfortably numb.'


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> Wait, what!? Do people actually have a drink, then go online to drive other people around?


No. Opiates are way better. WTf are people still drinking for when there's all these cheap opiates around?


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've had so many near misses late night (12:00-3:30 AM) that I have a reasonably good suspicion that alcohol is involved very often. I've seen a car that can't go in a straight line down a straight road....


And even if alcohol isn't to blame, I'm always glad I'm sharp for all these near misses I've actively dodged. Many cars won't go straight or stay inside their lane throughout the day here. I think a lot of it is a lack of interest in trying rather than alcohol. There's enough of us out driving that do pay attention that our dodging prevents those others from learning the hard way, why they should pay attention. Some people actually look bored while driving.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UluValea said:


> Only problem I see here is people who depend on Uber as a big chunk of their income being sick and chugging DayQuil to be able to pull a shift.


Not really an issue. Fact is, if you review the vehicle code in CA, you don't have to have alcohol in your system to get a DUI. We have similar driving while impaired code that do the same thing. Popping valumm while driving? Couple of Percocet? Any other number of prescription meds...? Welcome to the judicial system. Please enjoy your stay as it will be a long and costly one.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> *California*
> 
> DUI and passengers for hire, Assembly Bill 2687: Uber and Lyft drivers take note: *beginning July 1, 2018, it's illegal to drive with a blood-alcohol level of .04 or more when a passenger-for-hire is in the vehicle.*
> 
> ...


Too lenient.

Should be 0% for *everyone.*

I'd favor making it a felony with minimum one year in prison after first conviction of *any* alcohol in blood.

5 years after each subsequent conviction.

In my book driving under the influence is the same as attempted murder on every person that driver came near.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree. If you drink, you shouldn’t be driving... period.

Attempted murder? Perhaps, but I feel like cognition plays a significant role, too. “If you weren’t in your right frame of mind (severely impaired), how unfair is it to hold you to the same standard as someone who tries to murder someone simply because of revenge. Someone who is blacked out doesn’t know what they were doing, whereas someone who just got out of prison and is angry ... probably does.

That being said, an insanity defense could come into play at any point.

Or you could convict the person for having a drink in the first place (when they made the decision sober), the bartender who sold them one too many drinks, etc.

Perhaps the solution is too deal with our emotions instead of trying to get rid of them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> I agree. If you drink, you shouldn't be driving... period.
> 
> Attempted murder? Perhaps, but I feel like cognition plays a significant role, too. "If you weren't in your right frame of mind (severely impaired), how unfair is it to hold you to the same standard as someone who tries to murder someone simply because of revenge. Someone who is blacked out doesn't know what they were doing, whereas someone who just got out of prison and is angry ... probably does.
> 
> ...


Maybe attempted murder is not the correct term, it's probably closer to attempted manslaughter.

But when someone decides to willingly drink AND drive then they KNEW that they would be impaired and should have made other arrangements.

To someone who has lost a loved one to a drunk driver wether it's attempted murder or attempted manslaughter makes no difference.

Their loved one died either way.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

OK, someone who is an alcoholic decides to have a drink at a party. They have no intention of driving, and they hand their keys off to a friend. Later that night, they have an argument with that friend and the keys are set on a table. The person drinking is blacked out, takes those keys, and decides to drive. They don’t recall doing this, nor any events that follow. Is the person drinking to blame? Is the person who relinquished the keys to blame? Is the person who threw the party to blame for supplying the alcohol to an alcoholic? 

True, deaths occur all the time, but should the penalty differ if you can’t prove intent?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> MADD wants to make it so that if you even _*think*_ about drinking a beer, you are legally drunk?


Reductio ad absurdum.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

As a long time member of DAMM (Drunks against Mad Mothers) this is all just rhetoric and I shall drink when I DAMM well please.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Legislation that was promoted and lobbied for by California’s greedy for-profit marijuana industry; stressed-out Uber drivers will now be compelled to drink less and smoke more when driving.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Has there been a problem with this in California? Rash of accidents involving Uber drivers with BAC levels between .04 and .08?
> 
> Or just the kind of hyper-legalism which was predicted for California in the epic "Demolition Man" film?


Actually this is just bringing the same commercial standard to class C drivers of cars for hire. For some time the standard for commercial vehicles (buses, trucks) has been 0.04


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

There’s an app for that.

Whenever I drink before turning on the “apps” I simply open up intellidrink. What is intellidrink you ask?

IntelliDrink is our top essential app in this category. The interface is a lovely purple and is easy to navigate. You can track multiple BACs so if you're keeping track of others, this'll help out tremendously. This app also shows you your BAC illustrated on a graph, lets you know when you'll be sober, and even sends an alert when you reach a certain BAC.

Perfect for staying just at .03 which will keep you safe will driving.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Gotta leave a little room for mouthwash and beer from hours ago, so I think everyone should have a 0.04 limit with more enforcement. Like if someone reports a DUI, a cop should be dispatched like it's a felony in progress and the suspected car pulled over. Then the driver could get tested. If someone repeatedly calls in false reports, then ignore their calls.


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

All the focus is on law abiding Uber drivers. How come ny pig dept does not get tested for alcohol, steroids, oppiods, cocaine and finally why are most cops "afraid" to be cops? Being a cop is not a job but a calling. If a cop is a scaredy-cat, he is in the wrong job and only collecting a city check at tax payer expense.



nickd8775 said:


> Gotta leave a little room for mouthwash and beer from hours ago, so I think everyone should have a 0.04 limit with more enforcement. Like if someone reports a DUI, a cop should be dispatched like it's a felony in progress and the suspected car pulled over. Then the driver could get tested. If someone repeatedly calls in false reports, then ignore their calls.


The cop should be tested first.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

If you're drunk enough to be pulled over for drunk driving, then you are too drunk to be driving.

In other words, if you are drawing attention and you get pulled over by a cop then you are too drunk to be driving.

Unless you go through a checkpoint then I guess that's different. Checkpoints should not be allowed.

Anyone know if you can hold up a sign to your window for DUI checkpoints so you don't have to roll the window down?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

bigblue1ca said:


> This is a good idea. I know a cop and he said occasionally they come across taxi drivers who are DUI. Uber, Lyft, would be no different. If you are getting paid to drive I see no issues with 0 BAC.


There is no such thing as 0, scientifically speaking. Non-detectable, maybe.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I guess I need to switch to cocaine and weed


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

If you do this full time without some type of buzz 


You the real mvp


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Shakur said:


> If you do this full time without some type of buzz
> 
> You the real mvp


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

If they're going to impose this regulation then they should also reclassify independent contractor status...
#TheRealMeToo


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Come on mates, we have 0 alcohol limit here for cabbies and Uber drivers in Australia. 

You guys are damn lucky folks therein the US


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Operating with a Hangover can be intoxicated operation also.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It should be zero tolerance for U/L drivers online but I didn’t realize it wasn’t already. I guess I can start drinking in moderation while driving U/L now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> OK, someone who is an alcoholic decides to have a drink at a party. They have no intention of driving, and they hand their keys off to a friend. Later that night, they have an argument with that friend and the keys are set on a table. The person drinking is blacked out, takes those keys, and decides to drive. They don't recall doing this, nor any events that follow. Is the person drinking to blame? Is the person who relinquished the keys to blame? Is the person who threw the party to blame for supplying the alcohol to an alcoholic?
> 
> True, deaths occur all the time, but should the penalty differ if you can't prove intent?


Ive been arrested for yanking someones keys out of their ignition and throwing the keys on the roof of a bar.

The law faults you with Stopping Drunk Driving. I know from experience.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Ive been arrested for yanking someones keys out of their ignition and throwing the keys on the roof of a bar.
> 
> The law faults you with Stopping Drunk Driving. I know from experience.


Only in New Orleans. Isn't the legal BAC limit for driving there 0.80?


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

I don’t see what the big deal is here. All we have to do is not finish a pax’s half empty Bud light if they happen to forget it in the back seat until after our shift. Practice some self-restraint!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

socallaoc said:


> I don't see what the big deal is here. All we have to do is not finish a pax's half empty Bud light if they happen to forget it in the back seat until after our shift. Practice some self-restraint!


Why would you do that anyway

Drinking after anybody is disgusting let alone strangers

Just have your own liquor and whatever else you want before you start your drive


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Why would you do that anyway
> 
> Drinking after anybody is disgusting let alone strangers


You've never had a New Jersey Turnpike, have you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Only in New Orleans. Isn't the legal BAC limit for driving there 0.80?


Now it is.
The Feds forced a 21 year drinking age on us also.
We used to be like Canada. 18 year old drinking age.

First ticket i ever got at 15 years old, the state trooper was sitting outside a bar drinking a beer leaned back on the trunk of his state police car.
I had a 76 GMC Truck that i used to beat vettes with racing. 350 4 bolt main Huge 4 bbl carb.
You could hear it a1/2 mile away when id step on it. Sucking down gas and air.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> Only in New Orleans. Isn't the legal BAC limit for driving there 0.80?


Not sure if you're trying to be funny but the only way you could possibly drive at .80 is if you're a zombie.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Now it is.
> The Feds forced a 21 year drinking age on us also.
> We used to be like Canada. 18 year old drinking age.


That probably gave the fake ID industry a big boost.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> Wait, what!? Do people actually have a drink, then go online to drive other people around?


How do you get through a shift of dealing with pax???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cops would catch us in high school riding around with an ice chest of beer as an arm rest. . . underage . . . make us pour the beer out. Then send us down the road.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

observer said:


> Not sure if you're trying to be funny but the only way you could possibly drive at .80 is if you're a zombie.


I'm trying to be funny. It is New Orleans after all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Not sure if you're trying to be funny but the only way you could possibly drive at .80 is if you're a zombie.


Ooops.

Ive known a few who tried.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm trying to be funny. It is New Orleans after all.


I leaned towards funny but wasn't sure.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

socallaoc said:


> You've never had a New Jersey Turnpike, have you.


oh please tell me whatever am i missing


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't touch alcohol if I plan on doing Uber at any time that day but I'll be the first to admit I'll pound down a shit load of beers on my day off though! How does that sound. Keeping it simple and forward.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> *California*
> 
> DUI and passengers for hire, Assembly Bill 2687: Uber and Lyft drivers take note: *beginning July 1, 2018, it's illegal to drive with a blood-alcohol level of .04 or more when a passenger-for-hire is in the vehicle.*
> 
> ...





Trump Economics said:


> *California*
> 
> DUI and passengers for hire, Assembly Bill 2687: Uber and Lyft drivers take note: *beginning July 1, 2018, it's illegal to drive with a blood-alcohol level of .04 or more when a passenger-for-hire is in the vehicle.*
> 
> ...


I KNEW Kermit was drinking more than tea !
( but thats none of my business . . .)


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

Shakur said:


> oh please tell me whatever am i missing


You gotta try one. Puts hair on the bottom of your feet. I offer them to pax who mistakenly think I'll make them toss their beers.


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

In Colorado, U/L drivers may not drink within 4 hours before being signed in. To the best of my knowledge, we're then subject to the same limits as everyone else.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I don't touch alcohol if I plan on doing Uber at any time that day but I'll be the first to admit I'll pound down a shit load of beers on my day off though! How does that sound. Keeping it simple and forward.


It sounds boring



socallaoc said:


> You gotta try one. Puts hair on the bottom of your feet. I offer them to pax who mistakenly think I'll make them toss their beers.


I shave


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Shakur said:


> It sounds boring
> 
> I shave


Not sure if that's a joke but as a Uber driver you should at times ring in the money let these drunk ****'s pay you at night then go home celebrate on your own when you don't give **** about them. $600-700 here in Pittsburgh on a weekend for 20 hours of work should be enough on a good day to not give a **** about them... $20 6 pack and sitting at home all day on a Sunday jerking your shit shouldn't matter when you already got hundreds's in the pocket.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

And still no test for marijuana.

Seriously though, the whole point of stopping at midnight is so that I could have a social life as well. I'll take them to the party. Totally okay with that. You all can take them home.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Breathalyze on on the spot and if the driver is legal to drive, then their account immediately reinstated and the pax be c̶h̶a̶r̶g̶e̶d̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶t̶e̶s̶t̶


hooked up to electrodes


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MtnDrvr said:


> In Colorado, U/L drivers may not drink within 4 hours before being signed in. To the best of my knowledge, we're then subject to the same limits as everyone else.


Are you on the honor system as far as drinking within four hours of signing in?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> *California*
> 
> DUI and passengers for hire, Assembly Bill 2687: Uber and Lyft drivers take note: *beginning July 1, 2018, it's illegal to drive with a blood-alcohol level of .04 or more when a passenger-for-hire is in the vehicle.*
> 
> ...


It's all good I still got my 32% thc OG kush and 79% thc oil in my pen.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Shakur said:


> oh please tell me whatever am i missing


http://www.mixeddrinkrecipes.net/strength/regular/jersey-turnpike/


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Good. If you see as many crazy accidents as I do in Atlanta where you live, you'd assume these drivers are drunk too. I've seen drivers leave bars or restaurants, have a beer, and get back on the road, and it's proven that even 1 drink is enough to effect your driving ability.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

This really makes America look weak. Ride share drivers will be afraid to drive after 1 beer now. Furthermore ride share drivers will be using ride share after the DUI.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

pomegranite112 said:


> If you're drunk enough to be pulled over for drunk driving, then you are too drunk to be driving.
> 
> In other words, if you are drawing attention and you get pulled over by a cop then you are too drunk to be driving.


So, the accusation is the same as a conviction.
The street cop is judge, jury and executioner.
He should just take you off the street and drive you directly to prison to start your one year sentence.

I wouldn't want you on my jury. Instead I'd want someone who would follow the law and start out the trial with the mindset that the accused is innocent, until proven guilty.


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Are you on the honor system as far as drinking within four hours of signing in?


Unless they have some way to prove otherwise, I guess so.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Y'all can't drive without drinking? That's weak.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dinoberra said:


> Y'all can't drive without drinking? That's weak.


I can. I'm just not as good at it.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I can. I'm just not as good at it.


Dangerous.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Furthermore ride share drivers will be using ride share after the DUI.


Totally on board with that. There's too many of us anyway. Survival of the fittest.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dinoberra said:


> Dangerous.


That's what all my former GF's said.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> How do you get through a shift of dealing with pax???


Bleach, duct tape, rope, tarps...


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

What are they gonna do bout weed and how will they do an on sight sobriety or breathalyzer test for that that will stand up in a court o law? Or are they gonna ignore that "elephant in the room"
Huh?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Chris1973 said:


> I don't see a problem having a beer, and I mean a SINGLE beer with lunch, if the lunch is at least an hour long.
> 
> Maybe MADD should change their name to MAID. Mother's Against Intoxicated Driving. Now that MJ is legal in CA, and so many other states. Not to mention all the drivers on benzos, anti-depressants, and other legal mind altering substances. Yeah, yeah, I realize THC and CBD are probably safer vs. alcohol when it comes to reflex time, but sometimes driving too slow is a big problem too and causes accidents.


Yes, sometimes driving too slow causes accidents, but then sometimes driving slow prevents accidents, and so one, totally negates the other. Generally speaking, THC does NOT make for a more dangerous driver, and this whole "Drive high, get a DUI" thing is absolutely effing rediculous !!!


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Getting high or after even having 1 drinks effects ones cognitive responses, if you have zero slow down you're rare. The test of response times show that people are impaired slightly, and when you add in things like; music, conversation, cell phone activity and the likes it makes the situation even worse.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When I’m driving U/L I want to have 100% of my wits about me and not 90% or less that a .04 BAC might cause. It might make the difference between being in an accident and avoiding one.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm New York State, if you have a commercial driver's license, it's. 04 even if you're driving your personal vehicle in a non-commercial setting.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome to commercial driving. With a CDL I can't do no more than a .04 even in my personal vehicle and off duty.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> What are they gonna do bout weed and how will they do an on sight sobriety or breathalyzer test for that that will stand up in a court o law? Or are they gonna ignore that "elephant in the room"
> Huh?


It is being worked on, believe it.
The most promising prototype has to do with licking a test strip.
I imagine that whatever THC that's on your tongue can be washed away with four or five shots of Patron Silver Tequila - but then, THAT brings up a whole 'nuther problem. 
Just, no solution.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> Wait, what!? Do people actually have a drink, then go online to drive other people around?


You got to be kidding me! Are you saying someone has enough time to drink when they arent actually behind the wheel?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, this is one way to thin The Herd.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I note that I can buy a breathalyzer that plugs into my smart phone and create a log.

Having recently faced a specious "driving impaired" complaint, maybe I should be proactive. Test myself at the start and end of each shift, documenting that I' m not drunk. Period. Produce log as needed.

That bogus complaint cost me three days driving while they "investigated" - an I'm still waiting for my fuel card to be reactivated.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I note that I can buy a breathalyzer that plugs into my smart phone and create a log.
> 
> Having recently faced a specious "driving impaired" complaint, maybe I should be proactive. Test myself at the start and end of each shift, documenting that I' m not drunk. Period. Produce log as needed.
> 
> That bogus complaint cost me three days driving while they "investigated" - an I'm still waiting for my fuel card to be reactivated.


Pay off the fuel card and be done with it. Just buy pump passes instead. Less expensive and less people touching your money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I KNEW Kermit was drinking more than tea !
> ( but thats none of my business . . .)


Recently come to light is Kermits association as a High Level pivotal member of the NOTORIOUS " SESAMIE STREET GANG "!

Shown here recently uncovered mugshots of the Sesamie street gangs members in a previous arrest.

Arrested for hijacking cookie trucks from the Keebler Elves Hollow tree plant.

Also suspected in the hijacking of several tea trucks.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I KNEW Kermit was drinking more than tea !
> ( but thats none of my business . . .)


It's not easy being green.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> So, the accusation is the same as a conviction.
> The street cop is judge, jury and executioner.
> He should just take you off the street and drive you directly to prison to start your one year sentence.
> 
> I wouldn't want you on my jury. Instead I'd want someone who would follow the law and start out the trial with the mindset that the accused is innocent, until proven guilty.


My point is if you're drawing attention to yourself and you were drinking, you're probably too drunk to be driving. I think it's a fair statement.

Now i did almost get a dui once for napping in my car. That can get you a dui aswell


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

How bout regulating the driver pay? Then you wouldn't have to hire drunks!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

It all comes down to personal accountability. I rarely drink and drive when I'm alone. Why would I do it with passengers in the vehicle. That's just not how I roll.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I think if a pax reports to Uber that their driver has been drinking/drunk, temporarily put the driver's account on hold. Call the police to the driver's location. Breathalyze on on the spot and if the driver is legal to drive, then their account immediately reinstated and the pax be charged for the test.
> 
> What does others think about that solution? I would be willing do a breathalyzer test if it means I am not banned for 3 days/ permanent.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I think if a pax reports to Uber that their driver has been drinking/drunk, temporarily put the driver's account on hold. Call the police to the driver's location. Breathalyze on on the spot and if the driver is legal to drive, then their account immediately reinstated and the pax be charged for the test.
> 
> What does others think about that solution? I would be willing do a breathalyzer test if it means I am not banned for 3 days/ permanent.


Featured comment of the month right here.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I don’t drink AT ALL when I’m driving. If I have anything other than water, it’s coffee. Drivers in DFW area are notoriously selfish dangerous drivers. It’d be hard to watch out for the other guy if I were under the influence of anything.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> LOL this is hilarious.... you mean to say people drink before driving? Should be 0.0. Ridiculous.


You want me to post a list of drivers busted drunk with passengers? It's a long one!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> You want me to post a list of drivers busted drunk with passengers? It's a long one!


Sure.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

The law should be no measurable amount of alcohol or weed for hired drivers; period.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Alison Chains said:


> I'm not behind the wheel unless I'm stone cold sober and fit to drive. I expect the same of anyone I'm paying to get me somewhere in one piece. I'm fine with a BAC limit of zero.
> 
> I have no love for MADD but some of you faux-libertarians should listen to yourselves crying "nanny state" over driving impaired. Save it for when your personal liberties are really being infringed upon, not when the terms of your participation in a complex system of conveying human flesh for profit in two-ton machines hurtling around a publicly funded road system are being set.


Actually you have to be very careful with that. Will your BAC of zero be administered via a blood test?

Oh wait you would need protocol to deal with all those diseases and disorders and then there's the cost and the equipment...

So good all fashion breathalyzer right?

Oh no wait, things like orange juice can cause a person to blow higher than a .01.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Posted by PAPD @ewr. Seems some of 'us' got a head start on the drinking rule..


----------

